# Fixed bed vs no fixed bed?



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 23, 2018)

Bet there's a thread about this already - sorry if there is!
I did a quick search and couldn't find anything so here we go.

Who's in the fixed bed camp and who thinks they aren't necessary and why?

Me and t'other half strongly disagree on this, especially when it comes to full timing.

I'm eager to listen to arguments for either setup & give them due consideration before making my mind up


----------



## Herbenny (Apr 23, 2018)

Marie after five vans, I am sure as sure can be 
Our next van has got to have a fixed bed or at least have the option to be left as a bed ! 
Having said the the caravan doesn't and is the most biggest most comfortable bed ever !!! 
I doubt very much I will get all on my wish list


----------



## n brown (Apr 23, 2018)

if you're living in a van , a fixed bed doesn't leave a lot of room for living . i've only had fixed beds in vans of 9m or more
imagine a 7m van with a fixed bed and it's been raining for 2 weeks and you can only take 2 steps .
anyway you can always leave it up if you're feeling lazy


----------



## oldish hippy (Apr 23, 2018)

love my fixed ok changed the mattress still have old one stood against wall inbedoom stop me bang my head against the wall lol


----------



## spigot (Apr 23, 2018)

In 30 years of campervanning I’ve never had a fixed bed, I don’t see the point of dragging something around that’s only used a third of the time.

Having said that, I’m extremely jealous of the storage space in the garage underneath said fixed bed.


----------



## suneye (Apr 23, 2018)

100% fixed bed.  Who wants to faff with all the moving and storing of bedding every morning!  Plus if there are two of you and one wants to get up or go to bed early the other one has to go sit in the front if you have a faff around bed.  If the bed is fixed you can get a proper mattress, no sleeping on the bumps or cracks (!).  On top of this you get all that lovely flexible out of the way storage under a fixed bed, which is one of the best bits for me, no making up the bed and deciding that you need something out of the bench storage under the bed you have just made.


----------



## Asterix (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm in the process of selling my MH with a non fixed bed,and self building with a fixed,after full-timeing for over three years I'm completely over it with bed making,and the storage underneath is fantastic.
This is all dependent on having a vehicle with enough space to have a fixed bed,I really like space so I wouldn't have one in a pvc or MH under 8-9 metres.


----------



## wildebus (Apr 23, 2018)

suneye said:


> 100% fixed bed.  Who wants to faff with all the moving and storing of bedding every morning!  Plus if there are two of you and one wants to get up or go to bed early the other one has to go sit in the front if you have a faff around bed.  If the bed is fixed you can get a proper mattress, no sleeping on the bumps or cracks (!).  On top of this you get all that lovely flexible out of the way storage under a fixed bed, which is one of the best bits for me, no making up the bed and deciding that you need something out of the bench storage under the bed you have just made.



That kind of sums it up perfectly to me


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 23, 2018)

Definitely Definitely DEFINITELY a Fixed Double for Me,
No wrestling with Individual Cushions, No falling through them in the Night, More Space in bed, Comfortable Sprung Mattress,Tends to be a Bigger & More Useable Space Underneath as cupboards, Use Standerd Bedding & Duvets, & if there’s two of you, One can Lay Down & Reed, Or Recover if ill, or Just get out the way if needs be in a separate room without impacting on the rest of the living space.

So I don’t know if I mentioned this but DEFINITELY A Fixed Double for me !.


----------



## mark61 (Apr 23, 2018)

Nice luxury if you have the space, I wouldn't want a bigger van just for a fixed bed though.
Saying that, last van had bed at rear, and sometimes did leave it set up.

Think more important if no room for fixed bed, is having a system that works easily and quickly. 
In current van, I have bench seat that doubles as a bed, so just need to get bedding out. Another single bed takes less than 30 seconds to make, or one big bed in less than a minute. Same time to pack up.


----------



## moonshadow (Apr 23, 2018)

wildebus said:


> That kind of sums it up perfectly to me



And me! We have a fixed island bed so we don’t disturb each other when we get up in the night. Van is 6.95m so we have sacrificed living area but it hasn’t been a problem - it’s no less space than many vans we’ve seen who don’t have fixed beds


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 23, 2018)

Fixed bed for us. roughly 50% of the time most people spend in a van is in bed, so it’s high on our criteria.


----------



## suneye (Apr 23, 2018)

n brown said:


> if you're living in a van , a fixed bed doesn't leave a lot of room for living . i've only had fixed beds in vans of 9m or more
> imagine a 7m van with a fixed bed and it's been raining for 2 weeks and you can only take 2 steps .
> anyway you can always leave it up if you're feeling lazy



Ours is only a long wheel base transit so under 6 meters and still I wouldn't be without it!  All the storage underneath means that the space that is left is  free, and no need for high level cupboards that make the space feel so cramped.  You wouldn't fit a shower in though as the bed is lengthways, being 175cm tall I don't like sleeping width ways.  If I was looking for another van (maybe :roll eyes I would look for the widest and put a bed the other way, that and get a high top!


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 23, 2018)

My two pennorth.

If you get a rear lounge with mid van dinette, you have the option to leave the rear lounge made up as a bed, if you want. Best of both worlds.


----------



## 2cv (Apr 23, 2018)

I think that it depends on van size. I like having a relatively small van and so have no fixed bed. This suits as it leaves maximum lounge space by day and assembling and disassembling takes less than three minutes. As far as comfort goes there is no need to compromise. I use regular bedding and end up with a normal and comfortable king sized bed.
If I were to have a van several meters longer and several tons heavier maybe a fixed bed would be good, but it's nice to be able to do more or less what I could do in a car and certainly even on trips of many weeks is never a chore.


----------



## John H (Apr 23, 2018)

We have a fixed island bed which has many advantages for us: either of us can get up without disturbing the other, there is a lot of storage space underneath it and it semi-retracts during the day so we have plenty of room (in its retracted position it can be used as a lounger and so can be used during the day). Because we spend so much time in the van, I wouldn't want to have to make the bed from scratch every night (had that in our first van and would not go back).


----------



## Lily (Apr 23, 2018)

*Fixed Bed*

very ,very much for fixed bed best thing we did , i do miss the extra seating we had ,but due to joint problems the making up of a bed became an issue 
the most comfortable bed in our motorhome love it ,it is a tag wheel at 8.75m so room has not been an issue for us, My cousin has decided she is going fixed bed in her next van after staying in ours 
everyones preferences is different .we carried memory foam for the van that needed beds made up ,yes more comfortable but took up room through the day ,


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Apr 23, 2018)

When in France & you stop for a baguette, which is too big to fit in any cupboard, you just sling it on the fixed bed, on top of all the clothes etc.  & it won't slide off.


----------



## Robmac (Apr 23, 2018)

Definitely a fixed bed for us.

We have a 6 metre self build with a transverse double across the back. This leaves room for a toilet/shower compartment in the middle which is opposite a galley with fridge and oven/hob/grill. At the front we have an 'L' shaped sofa which leaves room for a small removable table.

Perfect for the 2 of us and the hound, and loads of storage under the bed.


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 23, 2018)

When we decided to self build a fixed double was none negotiable.... Life's too short to be making and packing beds each day
And a proper mattress rather than a bit of foam.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Apr 23, 2018)

Looking at changing my pvc to either an A or C class and definitely going for a fixed bed.
Viewed a couple of Burstner C class last week one of which had 2 beds that lifted into the roof space. To be honest when I went into the motorhome I was amazed at the space and only realised the beds where there when I noticed the runners the beds ran on.
I’m definately considering that option when I change.


----------



## iampatman (Apr 23, 2018)

Our van is 6.25m and we have a fixed bed (French bed). Our first van was an Eldis 140 and after the first weekend away to try it out it was a nightmare. As others have said you’re faffing about with pull out slats, cushions and bedding every night and then the reverse procedure in the morning before you can even sit down with a pot of tea. We sold the Eldis, bought the van we have now and although we lost money on the deal it was well worth it for the convenience of a fixed bed. One of you wants a siesta/go to bed early? No problem. Under bed storage is adequate for us and we’re away for 9/10 months of the year. I wouldn’t have anything other than a fixed bed. With a pvc it’s a different matter I would imagine but with a low line flimsy we wouldn’t have anything else. I see where Nigel is coming from with the nightmare of two weeks rain and you’re stir crazy but even so......

Pat


----------



## 1807truckman (Apr 23, 2018)

Fixed transverse king size for us, Hymer A class 7.5 metres, last 3 vans have had fixed rear beds over large garages for cycle storage, wouldn't have a van without fixed bed even a PVC.

Graham


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 23, 2018)

I have a fixed bed in my van but to be honest if I didn’t need the garage for my trike I would not have a fixed bed preferring a bit more living space.


----------



## noarlunga (Apr 23, 2018)

In our last van, an L2H2 Transit self build, we had two singles - one a transverse across the back doors and the other a bench, longways behind the drivers seat, doubling as a bed and also dining seating. The passenger seat swivelled which gave us a sort of L-shaped social area. It suits us as my wife is an early to bed (and rise) and I'm not. She's also a restless sleeper. :dnd:

I'm part way into a new build (Movano L2H3) and I am going for the same design except that this time the driver's seat will also swivel. Given that the bench bed will be in the way of the leg room I'm trying to design it so that it is on sliders and slides partly back towards the back doors into a garage under the transverse bed.

It's an odd setup which suits how we use our van, but you couldn't buy a van with this sort of arrangement, except as an expensive custom build. I couldn't get on with a rock 'n' roll bed to fix up/down every night/morning. Also, the bedding all sits on the transverse bed all day, out of the way. 

I like the idea of the bed that lifts away into the roof space on a hi-top but I'm not sure how I would design it.


----------



## EL Sid (Apr 23, 2018)

Just has to be a fixed bed.


----------



## Caz (Apr 23, 2018)

I definitely want a permanent bed. I don't need a kingsize thing that takes up a lot of room in the van but I would like to be able to lie down for a nap without having to rebuild the interior of the van every time just for a 10 minute nap. It would also be nice to be able to put my feet up and lounge whilst watching TV or reading a book, instead of sitting up straight in the passenger seat.


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Apr 23, 2018)

Would only have a fixed bed - well it is two, if one counts the drop down. Both king size and ready to use.

That is in a 7m 'A' Class, with fixed over large garage.

Reasons?

Garage for bikes and items you could not easily store/access in underfloor lockers.

Don't want to make up each night.

OH can crash in the afternoon.

We sleep better in our fixed than at home.

Still plenty of living area(for 2) - especially with the 'feel' of the panoramic window.

Island fixed bed would be nice but one needs 7.5-8m MH if not to sacrifice living space, because the 2m head-to-toe is longitudinal not transverse.

All a no-brainer for us.

Geoff


----------



## Minisorella (Apr 23, 2018)

I'd definitely compromise with a drop down bed if ever I changed my van or found it it really difficult to make up the bed but would never ever go for a fixed bed. Yes it would be convenient sometimes not to have to bother with making the bed but it doesn't take long with a roll-out mattress topper. I love the full living and socialising space in my rear lounge far too much and would really resent having a big unusable and often dark area taking up half the van during the day. Besides, my lounge sofas are already 2 single beds right there, so if I was feeling really tired or lazy, I'd just sprawl out as is and grab a blanket. I think a fixed bed works OK in a really large van, where you still have a comfortable socialising/sprawling/reading/watching tv space up front, without having to sit upright at a table.


----------



## Cass (Apr 23, 2018)

Fixed bed for us would never go back to making up each night, we replaced the mattress to a memory foam the same as we have on the beds at home, we also leave the heating on all night when its cold.


----------



## Haaamster (Apr 23, 2018)

Fixed here usually means a garage underneath which means junk, then more junk and even more junk which at some point means being emptied and then refilled with more junk.


----------



## spigot (Apr 23, 2018)

phillybarbour said:


> Fixed bed for us. roughly 50% of the time most people spend in a van is in bed, so it’s high on our criteria.



You spend 12 hours a day in bed???.


----------



## Wully (Apr 23, 2018)

Fixed bed here too above garage I sleep better in the van than I do at home. The beds like the one the seven dewars sleep in it can be two large singles or a massive double we need two sets of double bedding I sleep like a starfish and the garage is the same size three bikes tables chairs and a load of other crap. But I’ve seen vans two meters smaller with bigger lounge areas can’t have it all but a good sleep helps.


----------



## sparrks (Apr 23, 2018)

spigot said:


> You spend 12 hours a day in bed???.



I think he means that a portion of the time, say maybe eight hours they are away from the van so eight hours in bed.


----------



## Haaamster (Apr 23, 2018)

Looser cruiser said:


> Fixed bed here too above garage I sleep better in the van than I do at home. The beds like the one the seven dewars sleep in it can be two large singles or a massive double we need two sets of double bedding I sleep like a starfish and the garage is the same size three bikes tables chairs and a load of other crap. But I’ve seen vans two meters smaller with bigger lounge areas can’t have it all but a good sleep helps.



Size of your bus Wully I'm surprised you've not got a swimming pool.


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Apr 23, 2018)

A good range of opinions and experiences being posted.

I'm lucky, My Hymer came with 2x double beds, the usual drop down double over the driver's cab and the second one at the rear with a large garage underneath it.
Such luxury for a lone traveller.

I use the drop down bed to store linen and clothes while I sleep in the rear one.
A 6"thick, full double sized memory foam mattress with a faux sheepskin under sheet, a duvet - all set for any weather. 

Given the choice of twice daily faffing with bedding etc or a fixed  bed with under-storage most would choose a fixed arrangement.

A good dual use of space is the drop down, over the cab beds as in  the Hymer. But not all vehicles have the space for such a luxury.

james


----------



## Fazerloz (Apr 23, 2018)

In reality how long does it take to make a bed up. Not long. Its not worth losing the living space for us unless you have a abundance of room.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 23, 2018)

Fazerloz said:


> In reality how long does it take to make a bed up. Not long. Its not worth losing the living space for us unless you have a abundance of room.



But it’s Not JUST about How Long it takes to make up & Put Down the bed, With a Fixed Double you can Leave the Pillows, Duvet & Or Bedding being used actually ON the Bed, With a Pull Out Or Make Up Bed you will then have to ‘Store’ the Bedding in a Locker Or Cupboards taking it out & making up as required, & on vehicles with that set up I would imagine that Cupboard space is even more of a Premium than some Bigger vehicles.


----------



## harrow (Apr 23, 2018)

If you had a camper the size of a removal van then yes a fixed bed.

:drive:


----------



## mark61 (Apr 23, 2018)

I had a long bag made, zipper all the way along the top. Goes behind the back rest cushion. 4 pillows and duvets goes straight in. Takes seconds.


----------



## Mul (Apr 23, 2018)

Dilemma. 

We always think of selling our wee 5.6m ES every year. Fixed Bed and Garage are in our top 3 requirements. 

Crawled over  hundreds of vans up to 7.x m. By the time ya take the bed space out theres less room than in our Nuevo ! So we're not chamging any time soon. Wasted day space gets us every time. Sleep 2x single downstairs or make up double. Different with 3. Once the ankle biter was in bed there'd be no room. It's dead space. Convertible rear bed, make up or leave down like our old Chausson mebbe. 

Havingbsaid that We'll change to fixed bed when littly no longer with us definately. Island bed even !


----------



## Asterix (Apr 23, 2018)

Fazerloz said:


> In reality how long does it take to make a bed up. Not long. Its not worth losing the living space for us unless you have a abundance of room.



I agree it only takes minutes,but when you're blobbed out in front of TV,or exhausted from a hard day's relaxing,those few minutes can seem like climbing Everest.


----------



## wildebus (Apr 23, 2018)

Guess perceptions vary depending on where you are coming form....

I've had two VW Transporter based Campers and those would be way too small for a fixed bed.  But moved to a LWB Sprinter based van SPECIFICALLY to have a fixed bed without loosing overall living space compared to the smaller Campers. 
PLUS garage space to put all the various exterior bits & pieces like awning room, BBQ, chairs, etc nicely out the way.


----------



## GinaRon (Apr 23, 2018)

Our Pilote has a bed that tucks away in the roof which we find better we leave the bedding on it so just have to straighten when we lower, I sit in the passenger seat when parked up and Ron stretches out on sofa to watch DVD's.  If I want to go to bed it does not affect anything - would not want a fixed bed because it makes the van seem very small.:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 23, 2018)

wildebus said:


> Guess perceptions vary depending on where you are coming form....
> 
> I've had two VW Transporter based Campers and those would be way too small for a fixed bed.  But moved to a LWB Sprinter based van SPECIFICALLY to have a fixed bed without loosing overall living space compared to the smaller Campers.
> PLUS garage space to put all the various exterior bits & pieces like awning room, BBQ, chairs, etc nicely out the way.




Spot on ....I guess it mostly depends how you roll AND what you use your van for ...

We were as i said above fixed on having a permanent double with storage under AND space for a dog pod .

We tend to spend more time outside and walking etc unless the weather is being typically British.
We sacrificed toilet as we tend to use public loos etc (or a shovel ;-) ) BUT still have room for a sofa to lounge on ...To be honest we went for the Transit jumbo to give us maximum space AND we could neither find (Nor to be honest afford ) anything off the peg that suited our intended use .
BUT our use is vastly different than someone elses use and so on etc ...


----------



## colinm (Apr 23, 2018)

When we had our VW often we left the bed in place and just lounged on that when not using front seats, now we have the Globecar we lounge in front or on bed, so no wasted space at all for us.


----------



## 2cv (Apr 23, 2018)

Fazerloz said:


> In reality how long does it take to make a bed up. Not long. Its not worth losing the living space for us unless you have a abundance of room.



Probably could do it in two minutes to completion, but a relaxed three minutes. We store the bedding where more modern vans have a window over the cab and therefore lose the storage space. For the sake of six minutes per day I lose 2 metres in van length.


----------



## lotusanne (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi Marie, hope alls well with you two, have you thought about an A class?  WE are in the process of buying a Pilote with a drop down bed over cab, for exactly the same reasons as you - want an easier bed but don't want to lose all that space!  Will let you know how it works out


----------



## Herman (Apr 23, 2018)

We are now on our 3rd van and it's been fix beds of one sort or another all the way and i don't feel we have lost out on living space.

First van was 5 meter Hymer with a drop down bed that was ready for use just needed pulling down.

The 2nd was a 6.5 meter Autotrail, again the fixed bed took up no room in the van because it was over the cab, with a full size rear bathroom.

And the present van is 7.2 meters Autotrail Tribute 715 with a proper french bed in the back, again we have not lost living space but have sacrificed the big bathroom.

The advantages have already been well aired, permanently made bed read to fall into, no storage of bedding required, great under bed storage, different bedtimes etc. and very hand for those afternoon naps. :sleep-027:


----------



## Wully (Apr 23, 2018)

Haaamster said:


> Size of your bus Wully I'm surprised you've not got a swimming pool.



O you mean the skating rink we don’t youse it as a pool until at least May lol. Once seen a van in America with a drop down deck on back with a hot tub atached would love to turn up to a wc meet with that.


----------



## Caz (Apr 23, 2018)

Fazerloz said:


> In reality how long does it take to make a bed up. Not long. Its not worth losing the living space for us unless you have a abundance of room.



Not long - but it's back breaking and involves persuading the dog to get off it while I do it. It doesn't give me any more "living space" when it's away - more room to stand but no extra seating as the dog claims it anyway - but when it's out it means I can't access the cupboards under the sink which is a pain as they are about the only storage I have.


----------



## yeoblade (Apr 23, 2018)

Fixed for me in the last two vans, Transverse over large garage for all the toys, the must have were large garage and fixed bed so worked out just right. 7.6m Long.
And as said before useful long baguette holder in the day too.


----------



## Rod (Apr 23, 2018)

Love the big drop down bed in our a class.

Can be down and still leave all the living room available


----------



## TimW (Apr 24, 2018)

*Definitely a fixed bed for us.*

Currently in the final stages of building our camper.  Not only a fixed bed, but it needs to be an island bed, accessible from both sides.  We went this route a couple of years ago in our touring caravan, and having now decided on four wheels rather than tow, this was the number 1 priority in our build.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 24, 2018)

TimW said:


> Currently in the final stages of building our camper.  Not only a fixed bed, but it needs to be an island bed, accessible from both sides.  We went this route a couple of years ago in our touring caravan, and having now decided on four wheels rather than tow, this was the number 1 priority in our build.


Interesting. What base vehicle are you using Tim?


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Apr 24, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Bet there's a thread about this already - sorry if there is!
> I did a quick search and couldn't find anything so here we go.
> 
> Who's in the fixed bed camp and who thinks they aren't necessary and why?
> ...



Why don't you start a poll?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 24, 2018)

Ahhhhh,,,,,Comfeeeey


----------



## Deleted member 75561 (Apr 24, 2018)

*Depends on whether your happy getting a longer motor home for a bed!*

We have given up the fix bed to get a shorter Motorhome! In a 5.9 the bed comes down electrically from the roof ! Best of both worlds with the advantage of being able to park in more places.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 24, 2018)

Bigusdickus said:


> Why don't you start a poll?



What a good idea! Had forgotten you can do polls on here


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 24, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> View attachment 62882
> 
> Ahhhhh,,,,,Comfeeeey


Morning NZ, lazy oik! 

You've taken that photo just now to torment us housebound bods, haven't you?!  

I shall set up a poll on beds. Looks like fixed might have the edge ....


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 24, 2018)

Morning MSG,
Yeah A Lay in, A Cafeteria of Coffee, A Giant Fruit n Nut Cookie from Tesco, Snug as a Zombie in a Rug Ahhh Yep it’s One of the life of the Dammed Luxuries !.


----------



## Full Member (Apr 24, 2018)

*Definitely............*

......a fixed bed for me. The slight reduction in daytime living space hasn't been an issue since I get out of the Moho at every opportunity. My Auto Sleeper Palermo is about 7 metres long.

Colin


----------



## Hen on the Nest (Apr 24, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Morning MSG,
> Yeah A Lay in, A Cafeteria of Coffee, A Giant Fruit n Nut Cookie from Tesco, Snug as a Zombie in a Rug Ahhh Yep it’s One of the life of the Dammed Luxuries !.





That’ll all change a bit later, don’t get too settled....!


----------



## wildebus (Apr 24, 2018)

TimW said:


> Currently in the final stages of building our camper.  Not only a fixed bed, but it needs to be an island bed, accessible from both sides.  We went this route a couple of years ago in our touring caravan, and having now decided on four wheels rather than tow, this was the number 1 priority in our build.


Like the snowgoose, be interested in what the base vehicle is. I would imagine you'd need to be at least 7' wide internally to allow that?


Something that is equally important as the question on Fixed Vs a highly make-it-up bed is the SIZE of the bed.
On many Campers the size of a Tranporter, people seem to opt for storage space along one size and install a 3/4  width seat-cum-bed. A 3/4 width bed is only 3' wide (i.e. standard Single) and is mighty cramped for 2 people.

And as an aside.. I wonder how many folks who say they wouldn't have a fixed bed as it takes up too much room have a dedicated shower/WC room?
That takes up near enough space as half a double-bed and is use for probably less than 20-30 minutes a day compared to 7-9 hours for a bed.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 24, 2018)

Hen on the Nest said:


> That’ll all change a bit later, don’t get too settled....!



Yeah,,,,I Know,,,,

I will run out of Coffee, You could have done me a Flasks !.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 24, 2018)

wildebus said:


> Like the snowgoose, be interested in what the base vehicle is. I would imagine you'd need to be at least 7' wide internally to allow that?
> 
> 
> Something that is equally important as the question on Fixed Vs a highly make-it-up bed is the SIZE of the bed.
> ...


Some very good points, wildebus.

I'm off to do a Google and see if I can find anybody in the world who has a better bed solution than the ones already on offer in your standard motorhome. 

Got to admit the Hymer-type drop downs seem to work well, as do the over the cab beds, except the latter involves some gymnastics, and whilst I'm still fairly fit climbing up and down a ladder etc. to squeeze myself into a small space every night doesn't really appeal.

It's all about compromise, compromise, compromise. 

The headache with the bed issue for me is the overall length/width of the rig needed to achieve permanent made-up bed status!


----------



## wildebus (Apr 24, 2018)

Just some thing on making up a bed,  On the T5 the layout I did was a pair of side benches and then pull out a slat section and then cushions on top - pretty classic motorhome style I think? End result was a comfy bed around 5' wide so that part was good 
Didn't take long to do but I found I had a REALLY painful hip each morning after building the bed due to the clambering around (turns out got some bursitis and that clambering inflamed it significantly), so not onlt was making the bed up a PITA, it was also literally a pain in the hip 

Those electric over-cab beds look to be the ideal solution if a rig allows for one. Leave bed fully made up and drop it when you want to use it.


----------



## Debs (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi Marie, my bed is a semi-permanent bed, and I mostly leave it in bed mode, but I can very simply push it into a couch with a sloping back. The space underneath is divided into two parts, one accessible through the back doors and the other from inside, and this works very well for me. So you have to find what will work for you, good luck and hope you find your answer.


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 24, 2018)

We had a fixed bed in our Autosleeper Palermo but we found it took too much room up, it left a lounge space with a pullman dinette hitch wasn't comfortable for us to sprawl out on.

We have a drop down bed in a 6.0m Hymer now and it is the best of both worlds for us, the bed is made up ready and we have a comfortable lounge area with all the seats swivelled.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 24, 2018)

wildebus said:


> Just some thing on making up a bed,  On the T5 the layout I did was a pair of side benches and then pull out a slat section and then cushions on top - pretty classic motorhome style I think? End result was a comfy bed around 5' wide so that part was good
> Didn't take long to do but I found I had a REALLY painful hip each morning after building the bed due to the clambering around (turns out got some bursitis and that clambering inflamed it significantly), so not onlt was making the bed up a PITA, it was also literally a pain in the hip
> 
> *Those electric over-cab beds look to be the ideal solution if a rig allows for one. Leave bed fully made up and drop it when you want to use it.*



Something buried in the back of my brain tells me I've been unconsciously thinking about a solution just like that....

D'you know, I think a self-build might be the answer? or not - I'm cr*p at DIY and will probably be dead before it gets finished. heh heh 

Alternative is doing what everybody else has done before me, i.e. studying endless layouts of the already constructed coach builds/vans out there to find one that fits personal requirements and then the irritating task of finding the 'solution' available and up for sale at a price we're prepared to pay. I don't really enjoy this process. I hate normal shopping never mind something like this. I just want to get in, out and on with it.


----------



## Fisherman (Apr 24, 2018)

I am new to this game only started 18 months ago, but what I realised from the start was that Motorhoming is all about compromising and preference. There are no rights and wrongs on this matter but simply opinions which are based on preference and experience.

Now I have a chausson 510 which is just under 6m great for the ferries we love Arran and plan to make visits to other islands. Although our van is only 5.97m we have a separate shower room, toilet, kitchen and a lounge that can sit 6 comfortably and 8 at a push.

The bed is already made up, so no storage of bedding or having to make the bed required. It rises and drops electrically but in emergency it can be done manually. All we have to do is remove two seat rear cushions and place the pillows which we do have to store on the bed. It takes about a minute to do this.
And the bed is as comfortable as the one we have at home.

Our biggest compromise is the bed is a traverse bed and if I need to get to the toilet at night I have to ask my wife to get out to give me access. This happens rarely, and I would suggest that if one of you is more likely to need the toilet through the night that they sleep nearest the toilet.

There are advantages and disadvantages to both set ups, it’s all about what suits you both.
We love the overhead bed affording a large lounge in a small home, but others would differ.


----------



## Nabsim (Apr 24, 2018)

We had a list of things we would like and certain that we had to have. The had to’s included fixed bed and a bathroom/shower big enough for us to use. After much browsing around we thought it would be an A class, had our eye on an old Rapido but then we found Casper.

It isn’t just not having to make a bed up it is also storage (if you have payload) so for me the fixed was a better option than a drop down, neither of us would be much good with those little ladders for overcab beds.

Our van is a bit over 7 metres and just us two and two small dogs, we are anti-social after living in the sticks for 30 years so don’t need space for anyone else 

Think carefully about what will fit you and what you want to do then see if it can be bought at a price you can pay, if not can it be built (by you or others) at an affordable price. If you can find a yes in there you have it cracked


----------



## Beemer (Apr 24, 2018)

n brown said:


> if you're living in a van , a fixed bed doesn't leave a lot of room for living . i've only had fixed beds in vans of 9m or more
> imagine a 7m van with a fixed bed and it's been raining for 2 weeks and you can only take 2 steps .
> anyway you can always leave it up if you're feeling lazy



I don't have to imagine, ours is 6.9m, but plenty of room to move.
One double over the garage and the other (rarely used) over the cab seating/lounge where 5 can seat comfortable or six if you know them.


----------



## Fisherman (Apr 24, 2018)

Why do some people assume that overhead beds require bedding to be stored and made up, ours doesn’t.
We have a chausson 510 and our bed is raised made up and ready for use, all we have to do is remove two rear cushions from the lounge seating, lower the bed and hey presto. Another assumption that fixed bedders bring up is the need for ladders, well our bed lowers down to a low level, no ladders required.

The only bedding we have to store are the two cushions, and the process of getting the bed ready takes about a minute.


----------



## Linda (Apr 24, 2018)

The bed in our first van was the sofas which had to be built every evening.  The initial problem of one up both up was acceptable on short breaks but after 6 weeks away quite annoying.  Then Lee's back became very painful while in France. First thing we did when we got home was look for a fixed bed. 

 After seeing a pilote lee decided that was what we needed.  It's 6m long, has a separate shower and drop down double bed in the front.   So I can have a lie in and the bed is very comfortable for us both.  We usually make the bed then push It up but can happily leave it down.  We only have to fold the front seats 

When the bed is pushed up we have a spacious living area where we can entertain 8 for dinner or about 10 for drinks....


----------



## barryd (Apr 24, 2018)

I think Swift did a great job by the sound of it when they made the Kontiki 640 with front dinette and rear lounge which is what I have had for over ten years now.  Ive seen loads of threads like this over the years and nothing so far will convince me any other layout or a fixed bed is better and ive been in loads of vans now as well.  Takes me no time at all to make up the rear lounge bed and the front dinette bed and the rear one is massive and its one of the most comfortable beds ive ever slept on and trust me ive slept in thousands.

What I like is the space, I like to lounge at the back of the van, away from the front kitchen and if needed I have a table in the front dinette if I Want to go and do some work or if Mrs D Wants to go up there and read etc and your away from all the smells and noise of the kitchen if someone is preparing food.  There is more available space in our 7m van than there is a 9m tag with a fixed bed.  Trouble is I love the layout so much finding a modern replacement with the same spec and payload is almost impossible.

These threads are always the same though. It comes down to personal preference and everyone thinks they are right including me.  I wouldnt change though.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Apr 24, 2018)

wildebus said:


> Those electric over-cab beds look to be the ideal solution if a rig allows for one. Leave bed fully made up and drop it when you want to use it.



I mentioned in an earlier post a Burstner C class I was looking at a few weeks ago that had 2 electric beds. The available living space with the beds raised was huge.


----------



## Bossangel (Apr 24, 2018)

n brown said:


> if you're living in a van , a fixed bed doesn't leave a lot of room for living . i've only had fixed beds in vans of 9m or more
> imagine a 7m van with a fixed bed and it's been raining for 2 weeks and you can only take 2 steps .
> anyway you can always leave it up if you're feeling lazy



I’m 1.85m tall
My van isn’t 4.6m long bulk head to rear doors
My bed is 2m long
I have more than  Enough room and I’ve been full time for 17 months


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 24, 2018)

Oh, All this talk of Beds is making me sleepy,,,

I only got a Longer Vehicle because I wanted to learn the Trombone. Now it’s been ok when I’m sat on the end of the bed Facing towards the Cab, But if sat in the Saloon I can only play it on Fine or Sunny Days as I need the Opposite window open !


----------



## 5andy (Apr 24, 2018)

If we were to get a smaller motorhome, I am pretty certain, we would go for a drop down bed as the main sleeping option. We currently have the 7.5m Elegance, with a fixed island bed in the rear and drop down bed in the front, and loving everything about it. We have had the Silver Machine now for 18 months now and stayed in it for more than half that time. Our daughter has just flown out to join us in Italy for 9 nights and the layout works really well. We have slept in the drop down bed ourselves quite a bit and it’s great and therefore would have no reservations choosing that as a main option to create maximum living space though the day.


----------



## markymo (Apr 25, 2018)

*Fixed bed*

Well I have had both and its as simple as this under 6m no fixed bed and over 7m yes fixed bed and in between personal choice, for me drop down beds over the cab is by far the best way to go.


----------

